
Dr. Fauci: Chance of coronavirus vaccine being highly effective is ‘not great’ - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/07/coronavirus-vaccine-dr-fauci-says-chances-of-it-being-highly-effective-is-not-great.html
======
onetimemanytime
“The chances of it being 98% effective is not great, which means you must
never abandon the public health approach.”

